# Virginia Legislative Update 1/18/12



## mattotoole (Jan 3, 2008)

We just posted Bud's latest news from the state legislature -- bills on texting, tailgating by motorists, stop for pedestrians in crosswalks, and contra-flow bike lanes:

Legislative Update 1-18-12 | Virginia Bicycling Federation

More as it develops. Look for articles in the Legislation category on our blog:

Legislation | Virginia Bicycling Federation


----------



## gegarrenton (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks for updates, hope the future is a little more promising for us!


----------

